# Looking for Marsh Creek Wood Report



## mlbeck44 (Nov 26, 2010)

Okay, I'm starting to get antsy. Was hoping to get another wood report for Marsh Creek, before our 5/5 launch date? Anybody heard anything? Heard the portages were gnarly. I'm nervous!!


----------



## shortbus (Jun 22, 2006)

My party of 7 kayakers launched on 5/2. We encountered 6-8 strainer/ wood jams. We were able to push our way around 4 of them though the rocks on the bank. One jam was multiple logs and river wide, which we walked on the right. There was another full-river log below the canyon that we walked, but noticed folks before us had cut out limbs to pass under, presumably when the creek was lower. There were two parties ahead of us, one of which had a puma and a small cat. It looks like they carried around all the obstacles without issue. 
The rapid in Sluicebox canyon had a couple of logs on the right bank, but neither were in play unless you found yourself over there by accident. 
It looked like we were riding the result of a rain-on-snow event and that levels have since tapered off and then rose again. Predicitions look to level off with the cold temps coming in.


----------



## mlbeck44 (Nov 26, 2010)

shortbus said:


> My party of 7 kayakers launched on 5/2. We encountered 6-8 strainer/ wood jams. We were able to push our way around 4 of them though the rocks on the bank. One jam was multiple logs and river wide, which we walked on the right. There was another full-river log below the canyon that we walked, but noticed folks before us had cut out limbs to pass under, presumably when the creek was lower. There were two parties ahead of us, one of which had a puma and a small cat. It looks like they carried around all the obstacles without issue.
> The rapid in Sluicebox canyon had a couple of logs on the right bank, but neither were in play unless you found yourself over there by accident.
> It looked like we were riding the result of a rain-on-snow event and that levels have since tapered off and then rose again. Predicitions look to level off with the cold temps coming in.


Thanks so much for the information. Our party decided to cancel our 5/5 trip since we were unsure of the wood situation and many of us have never paddled Marsh Creek. I picked up a cancellation for 5/22. Hopefully that trip works out. Maybe Boundary Creek will be open!


----------

